

SAMSUNG POUNCES ON APPLE MAPS APP AFTER IT STRANDS AUSTRALIAN TOURISTS - denzil_correa
http://bgr.com/2012/12/12/samsung-apple-maps-australia-ad/

======
michaelpinto
LINKBAIT HEADLINES ON HACKER NEWS DEPRESS ME

